
Running R jobs quickly on many machines - jmount
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2016/01/running-r-jobs-quickly-on-many-machines/
======
jmount
R tends to fall back to a socket/ssh RPC model for parallel computation. This
may seem crude- but it is very easy to configure letting one get started very
quickly. This article is part of a short series showing how to use these
facilities.

